# Noreve Cover



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm planning on ordering a Noreve 'summer' cover this weekend (before the code expires), and was hoping that someone could tell me how hard it is to get the Kindle in and out of it.

I know about the 'rails', but I plan on switching over to a 'winter' cover later in the year (a rotational thing) and am concerned about how hard it will be to get the Kindle out of the Noreve cover to transfer to another cover.

I love the light purple Noreve, but the Oberon is calling my name for winter.....

Help!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

It's very easy to get a Kindle in and out of the Noreve cover, which is a little surprising since the rails hold it so firmly in place.  The Kindle slides in from the left, as you may know, and it doesn't take much force to do that.  When I remove it, I usually lay the cover down, put my thumbs on either side of the right side rail, and push.  Also easy.  I have two Noreve covers, and I switch back and forth fairly often.  Both my hands were injured in an accident and there are many hand movements that cause me pain, but I can handle these covers with no problem at all.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Libby while it holds the kindle so well I was surprised at how easy it is to remove.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

You ladies are the BEST!

Thanks so much- and for someone who hasn't ordered her Kindle yet, I'm getting her wardrobe ready.

I have a DecalGirl skin on the way and will be ordering my Noreve today. The Kindle is next (maybe after the Oberon 'winter' cover). I don't want my baby nekkid when she arrives.

I'll hold off on skinning her until I know that there are no fading/charging/screen issues, and then my hubby will be happy. I won't be filling his ears with the Kindle saga anymore (NOT).

I love this board- everyone's so helpful!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Of course I forgot to say that I have some fabric on the way to Melissa at Borsa Bella too. 

Am I nuts or what?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Noreve "summer" cover?  Did I miss one?  Could someone post a link , please?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm not familiar with the Noreve "summer" cover? Did I miss one? Could someone post a link , please?


You haven't missed anything. Flower meant she wanted the light purple to use during the summer. I'm considering the light green for the same reason. (It's called Olive, but a CS guy told me it's seafoam green.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> You haven't missed anything. Flower meant she wanted the light purple to use during the summer. I'm considering the light green for the same reason. (It's called Olive, but a CS guy told me it's seafoam green.)


Oh, I get it! Having a moment there. After I re-read Flower's post, I understand. I was thinking it was something like the M-edge leisure cover for the K1. LOL I do like to have lighter covers for the summer too. I will probably use my M-edge fuschia platform around the pool a lot this summer.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

*Flower*, thank you for starting a new Noreve thread! After reading LibbyD's post to the Bobarra thread, I checked out the Noreve covers, read all the related posts here on Kindleboards, and then ordered one -- in Orange!-- from amazon. They look really sleek and slim, and as far as I know, they are the only covers besides the Amazon ones that let the Kindle "float" without straps or other do-dads. This afternoon my Kindle popped out of my Bobarra for the second time. It fell only about 18 inches to a carpeted floor, but still -- a girl's heart can withstand only so much terror, plus I take my Kindle everywhere and it just as well could have happened on the pavement.

Someone else linked this, but it's an excellent video review of the Noreve in action:
http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/29/video-review-and-more-pictures-of-the-noreve-amazon-kindle-2-case/


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Profsusan, you are correct - at this point the only covers in which the Kindle can float are the ones made by Amazon and Noreve.  I like my Noreve covers more with each passing day, and hope you will enjoy yours too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe the Oberon has a velcro version that allows the K to "float".
deb


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> I believe the Oberon has a velcro version that allows the K to "float".
> deb


Yes. Sorry. I stand corrected. I forgot that one, as I always do with anything involving Velcro.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The other covers that float do not use velcro?  
deb


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> The other covers that float do not use velcro?
> deb


That's right - other covers which allow the Kindle to float do not use Velcro. The Amazon cover has a hinge, and Noreve has rails.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> You haven't missed anything. Flower meant she wanted the light purple to use during the summer. I'm considering the light green for the same reason. (It's called Olive, but a CS guy told me it's seafoam green.)


I bought the olive green one and I was also told it was kind of sea-foam green, but it isn't. It's not as dark as an olive to me, but it's definitely got that cast to it. If you want sea-foam don't order this color. I also bought the Ocean Blue one from another KB member here and I like that color better. That being said, the Noreve cover is GREAT! It's lightweight, folds back completely and the rail system is wonderfully secure. I also find it easy to get the K out when the need to change covers arises.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad that my thread was able to help someone!

Don't forget- if you want to save a bit, go and order from www.noreveusa.com directly and use the code NewColors to save 15% on your cover and shipping too. The code is supposed to expire on May 15th.

I ordered my light purple last night, and got a savings of $11.92 on my cover. And I just received an update tonight that my order status has changed from 'pending' to 'processing'. 

Maybe it's actually in stock!!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

**UPDATE**

I just received another communication from Noreve that my cover has SHIPPED!!

Of course it might be a good idea to get my Kindle ordered........


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I am extremely interested in these covers... can someone who owns one tell me:  Does the rail system leave marks or scratches on the Kindle?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I am extremely interested in these covers... can someone who owns one tell me: Does the rail system leave marks or scratches on the Kindle?


Definitely not. I am compulsive about keeping my things in pristine condition so you may be sure that nothing with the potential for marking or scratching will ever come near my Kindle. Because the rails are covered with leather they are entirely smooth.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so in love with my noreve cover and the way she floats!!  I think it is the perfect system!  Maybe I should order a "summer" color also mine is red!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Saylorgirl said:


> I am so in love with my noreve cover and the way she floats!! I think it is the perfect system! Maybe I should order a "summer" color also mine is red!


I'm considering the Orange one for summer but am worried it is too bright. Anyone have it?

BTW, the 15% off coupon code is still active - "NewColors". Caps matter.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm considering the Orange one for summer but am worried it is too bright. Anyone have it?
> 
> BTW, the 15% off coupon code is still active - "NewColor". Caps matter.


Thanks, wasn't sure what coupon you were talking about, off to shop


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

The code is    NewColors

It's only good for 1 order.

Happy Shopping...........


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> The code is NewColors
> 
> It's only good for 1 order.
> 
> Happy Shopping...........


Sorry, left off the "s". Corrected that.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a weight on the Noreve for Kindle2 in the standard leather (not the vintage)?  I'm on the verge of ordering but want to compare the weight with the M-edge Go and the original Amazon Kindle 2 cover.  I am considering the Noreve, after all, because I want a lighter weight alternative.


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a pebbled black noreve and an m-edge go. The noreve is 8 ounces even, the go is 8.04 ounces. I can't imagine the smooth leather noreve is heavier than the pebbled.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> I have a pebbled black noreve and an m-edge go. The noreve is 8 ounces even, the go is 8.04 ounces. I can't imagine the smooth leather noreve is heavier than the pebbled.


Thank you! That would be nice and light.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm considering the Orange one for summer but am worried it is too bright. Anyone have it?
> 
> BTW, the 15% off coupon code is still active - "NewColors". Caps matter..


I had the orange for my kindle one, and loved the color. I have the vintage jean for my kindle 2 and like it even better. I love Noreve covers

Save 10%	
Coupon Code: CardMe

Type in CardMe in the Gift Vouchers/Discount Coupons box upon checkout. Coupon cannot be combined with any other offer including other coupons or sale pricing. Coupon is available on new orders on-line and over the phone only. Discount is applied to products only and does not include tax or shipping. Void where prohibited by law. Any other use constitutes fraud. Not redeemable for cash.

For those who are not ordering the new colors.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Ms Deb said:



> Save 10%
> Coupon Code: CardMe
> 
> Type in CardMe in the Gift Vouchers/Discount Coupons box upon checkout. Coupon cannot be combined with any other offer including other coupons or sale pricing. Coupon is available on new orders on-line and over the phone only. Discount is applied to products only and does not include tax or shipping. Void where prohibited by law. Any other use constitutes fraud. Not redeemable for cash.
> ...


The CardMe code expires on June 2nd. 
The NewColors code is good until May 15 and is good on Vintage as well as Traditional.

I just ordered the Ocean Blue also. I'm going crazy!!!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> I had the orange for my kindle one, and loved the color. I have the vintage jean for my kindle 2 and like it even better. I love Noreve covers
> 
> Save 10%
> Coupon Code: CardMe
> ...


Thanks, MsDeb. I went ahead and ordered the orange one. Glad to hear you like it. I got an email last evening saying it is an "on demand" item and will not ship for 12-18 days. That's OK, though, I can wait (I think!). It's not like I don't have other covers.

I don't know if I would like the vintage. I really am obsessive about keeping my things pristine looking and I don't know if the "weathered" look is for me. One never knows, though.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for answering my question on the rail system, I just ordered an ocean blue one... except I ordered through an Amazon merchant, it was a little less than on Noreve's site and free shipping, and I just got an email saying it has already shipped!

I can't wait.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Thanks for answering my question on the rail system, I just ordered an ocean blue one... except I ordered through an Amazon merchant, it was a little less than on Noreve's site and free shipping, and I just got an email saying it has already shipped!
> 
> I can't wait.


The "Amazon merchant" is Croucier Industries (dba Accessory Boss). Noreve is also Croucier Industries. They all have the same telephone number.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup, it was still cheaper with free and fast shipping.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I couldn't find that merchant.
The only one Amazon offered to me was Accessorie Boss- and they only listed the black cover.

Can anyone provide a link

TIA!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

*Flower* said:


> I couldn't find that merchant.
> The only one Amazon offered to me was Accessorie Boss- and they only listed the black cover.
> 
> Can anyone provide a link
> ...


Accessory Boss is the only vendor I have seen on Amazon for Noreve. (Remember, it IS Noreve). I don't know why the price is lower and shipping is free. I suppose it's safe to assume that's the deal they have with Amazon, though I don't know why that would be. I know nothing about the business practices of either company.

Black is the only color in stock at the moment. About a week ago they also had blue, red, green, purple, and orange. Those colors will probably be back soon. The last time they sold out it was only a matter of days before they returned. And by the way, those are the only colors I've seen on Amazon. The others seem to be available only on the Noreve site. (I've been watching colors come and go while I continue debating about buying another one.)


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

WHOO HOOO!!!

My light purple got here today, and it looks like the mailman was really careful with it.
There are absolutely NO crushed corners or anything- and although there was no tissue paper in the box, it feels like it's slightly padded.

It looks gorgeous, smells wonderful (not a bit of stink)- and now that I have my DecalGirl custom skin and my Noreve cover; all I need is for Melissa to let me know that my fabric arrived for my Borsa Bella!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Grats on your purchase, it sounds gorgeous


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> WHOO HOOO!!!
> 
> My light purple got here today, and it looks like the mailman was really careful with it.
> There are absolutely NO crushed corners or anything- and although there was no tissue paper in the box, it feels like it's slightly padded.
> ...


Congratulations. My orange Noreve is going to ship in about 10 days. Must see pictures of your whole ensemble when you get everything.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll try-

The picture of my custom skin came out so tiny that I doubt that anyone would be able to see all the detial!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Two in two days!!

My Ocean Blue Noreve was in my mailbox when I got home today....
AND- Melissa from BorsaBella notified me that my fabric has arrived!!

I'm SO happy....


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got my ocean blue one today too... and am thrilled with it.  I LOVE this shade of blue, and the cover is considerably slimmer and lighter than the one I'm using now.  I'm sort of glad Oberon refused to do the special order cover I asked for.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

My hubby has been looking over my 'collection' and is starting to ask when I'm going to get my Kindle.

We're going away for Memorial Day weekend, and I wouldn't want that box sitting on my front porch all weekend- would you??

So I need to cash in my MyPoints points for $150 in Amazon.com GCs, and then I'll be ready to go!

Enjoy your new cover, and be sure to post your impressions of how it works for you in action!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> Accessory Boss is the only vendor I have seen on Amazon for Noreve. (Remember, it IS Noreve). I don't know why the price is lower and shipping is free. I suppose it's safe to assume that's the deal they have with Amazon, though I don't know why that would be. I know nothing about the business practices of either company.
> 
> Black is the only color in stock at the moment. About a week ago they also had blue, red, green, purple, and orange. Those colors will probably be back soon. The last time they sold out it was only a matter of days before they returned. And by the way, those are the only colors I've seen on Amazon. The others seem to be available only on the Noreve site. (I've been watching colors come and go while I continue debating about buying another one.)


They also had the pink one on Amazon. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> I just got my ocean blue one today too... and am thrilled with it. I LOVE this shade of blue, and the cover is considerably slimmer and lighter than the one I'm using now. I'm sort of glad Oberon refused to do the special order cover I asked for.


I have the Ocean Blue as well and agree it's a beautiful color! Enjoy it!


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

I also bought a Noreve cover - in "Ebony".  My enthusiasm is tempered somewhat due to the "new, improved wallet" feature which just adds bulk that I don't need.  Other than that it's very nice - slim, luxurious looking and feeling and the "rail" system holds the K2 securely.  I don't slide my K in, I just snap it into place (though I don't tend to remove it in normal use.)  The magnetic strap closure is nice.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I received my Sandy Vintage and I'm pretty sure I'll stick with it. 

*The hand feel of the suede is amazing. The vintage finish is pretty distressed as others have said. I like the effect, however, I know some people would hate it. The color is not quite what I expected (more of a golden tan than a neutral tan); it doesn't bother me enough that I want to return it, but I would probably have ordered black if I had seen the tan in person before buying.
*My Kindle feels much more secure in the rails than it felt in Oberon corners. The front is very stiff, which makes me feel safer about casual bumps that my Kindle may take in my purse. 
*The magnet snap makes for a very snug closure and it's nice to snap closed with the cover folded back so I can slip your finger in behind it.
*I probably will not use built in wallet for anything other than holding the one business card which is currently in the window pocket, but it doesn't seem to be in the way.

Overall, very well made and designed. I'm quite pleased with my purchase.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chevauchee said:


> I received my Sandy Vintage and I'm pretty sure I'll stick with it.
> 
> *The hand feel of the suede is amazing. The vintage finish is pretty distressed as others have said. I like the effect, however, I know some people would hate it. The color is not quite what I expected (more of a golden tan than a neutral tan); it doesn't bother me enough that I want to return it, but I would probably have ordered black if I had seen the tan in person before buying.
> *My Kindle feels much more secure in the rails than it felt in Oberon corners. The front is very stiff, which makes me feel safer about casual bumps that my Kindle may take in my purse.
> ...


This makes me even more excited to get my orange Noreve. It hasn't shipped yet and is classified as "on demand". I'm hoping it will be here by the end of next week!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone ordered or seen the Vintage Passion color in the Noreve cover?
I think the color looks great in the "sample" swatch, but realize that all the cover colors are actually different from these swatches as shown on their Internet site.  Am currently planning ahead for my pre-ordered Kindle DX.

luvshihtzu


----------



## greyhoundcountry (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered the vintage passion last week. It said I will get it in about 18 days. Let you know then what it looks like. Does anyone have it already? These are more to my liking than the oberon covers.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Has anyone ordered or seen the Vintage Passion color in the Noreve cover?
> I think the color looks great in the "sample" swatch, but realize that all the cover colors are actually different from these swatches as shown on their Internet site. Am currently planning ahead for my pre-ordered Kindle DX.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Someone (luvmy4brats?) posted a picture of their passion vintage ipod cover and it was pinker than the site swatch -- at least on my screen, sorry.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Chevauchee,
Thanks, for the information. I found the page with the picture of the Vintage Passion color on it and wow, what a difference from the sample. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6962.100.html

I won't be ordering the Vintage Passion Noreve cover. Looks like I will go for the smooth leather in red. Many thanks to luvmy4brats for her pictures. That color would look really bad on the large Kindle DX, or at least I think it would.

luvshihtzu


----------

